# Mini almost here!!



## floydy81uk (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey,

Just made the last shipment arrangements on the final pieces to the mini jigsaw!

Got my imusa tamale seafood steamer and my maverick now being shipped to the UK

Hopefully wont take too long to arrive coz I'm itching to make this smoker.

Noticed lots of people use the mavericks so thought I may as well get one to do the job right. 

Before I complete my build I was wondering what opinion others have on where I should mount my lovely Tel-Tru BQ300 thermometer? I have read various pros and cons about why it should not be on the side although it does look best there. I wanna make sure I get it in the correct place.

Anyway will be sure to take the pics as the build goes ahead

Adam:grilling_smilie:


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2014)

You cannot go wrong with the Mavericks. Which model did you go for? I have several ET-732s which are great. I have also ordered a 733 to try and it should be here in a week or so.


----------



## floydy81uk (Jan 25, 2014)

I went with a 732 but was unaware that there was a 733! When I purchased on amazon I looked through a lot but never see the one your talking about

I'm sure the one I got will do me fine...what does the 733 offer that the other don't?

I got a special edition one so hopefully it will look the business


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2014)

It seems that they have added multi purpose probes on the 733 that can both be used either in the meat or the BBQ chamber - the 732 has one meat and one BBQ chamber probe. It has also added some standard meat temperatures so that instead of just waiting until it shows 52 deg C you can select "Beef - Rare". I have this feature on a couple of Weber Style digital thermometers however I found I rarely used it. When my 733 arrives I will let you know how it compares.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2014)

My ET-733 has finally arrived. First impressions...... fiddly

The ET-732 is nice and simple - however I guess I only use a fraction of the features. The ET-733 has pre-set meat temperatures which initially seem a useful feature however as with the Weber Style thermometers it is probably something that will not really get used much. The dual purpose temperature probes on the 733 may be useful though.

My initial feeling is that the ET-732 is still probably the best value for money out of the two however I will give the ET-733 a practical trial over the weekend.


----------

